# Your Horse Live 2008 7th  9th November 2008



## sk1001 (Sep 5, 2008)

If your little ones have been inspired by British horse riding success in the Olympics then head down to Your Horse Live from the 7th  9th November 2008 at Stoneleigh Park in Warwickshire. We went last year and it really is a one stop shop for riders. There's expert advice on how to get started, where to find accredited riding schools, question and answer clinics and top tips on finding the best riding gear.

This year we can't wait to see Olympian gold medallist Mary King who will be performing live with top international riders Carl Hester, Richard Davison, Geoff Billington and Laura Renwick.

Your Horse Live is a great family day out and there is something for riders of all abilities. For more details and to book tickets visit Your Horse Live 2008 or call 0844 581 0770.


----------



## Winterwood (Jun 1, 2008)

This is a great event. I will be helping out on the Intelligent Horsemanship stand on the Saturday.
Kelly Marks and Monty Roberts will be about on the Friday


----------

